# Auto Socks



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
1st question of the year....has anyone any knowledge of actual use of Auto Socks(or similar make/type) ie;- how they perform/wear, and ease of use?. 
I have done a search on previous forums and there is very little info on actual use etc. 
I have read/watched all the info posted on the roofbox.co.uk site, but of course they are trying to sell the item to you, so they are obviously not going to give you the downsides, also very little info on use on commercial type vehicles/tyres. 
All replies would be gratefully appreciated. 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I do know that in those places that mandate snow chains, autosocks are not acceptable from a legal point of view. 

rgds

Mike


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

What the Bl**dy h*ll are "Auto Socks"??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

there you go

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/autosock/


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks chrisgreen

Hmmm - and how long do these last on non snow/ice covered roads???

Cheers

Dave

PS can I have a set for the Harley? - just kidding - I try not to ride in the snow...


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Now I am over 70 I have trouble bending over to pull up my socks...
If any one can provide me with a source of auto socks I will be very happy

Brian


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Have just purchased a set for my Rapido with 225/75/R16 tyres from www.brindley-chains.co.uk. Very helpful. Their site explains it all anyway. They also do an excellent range of chains including the stronger type required for our heavier motorhomes.

Have had feedback from the site over the last couple of weeks so do a search. I am also buying a set of proper snow tyres the Continental Vanco Winter 2. I will report back if and when I have to use them (unless i am still stuck in the snow).

Cheers

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just to make your choice more difficult :wink:, as well as Autosock you might want to compare two additional products..

>Autosock<

>Rud SoftSpike<

>WeissSock<

It as a 'grey area' reference their legality as a direct replacement to conventional chains but all 3 are TÜV approved.

Pete


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone and sorry for slow response.

Peejay..I have checked the links you posted, think i will be sticking (no pun intended !!..well actually, pun was intended ...) with the Auto Sock.

Cherekee..Why do you think you will need both types ? chains and socks.

Harley Dave..I believe they have run test on these on tarmac and they last quite well, but obviously you wouldn't keep them on once you clear the ice/snow area, but they should be good for the intermediate stretches where the ice/snow is patchy...I know what you mean about riding motorcycles on snow, I had a nasty incident on mine, many years ago though, which put me off motorcycling for a long time. Infact I was the founder member and chairman of the Horizontal Motorcycle Club at my place of work !!!

Regards to all
Vinny & Sue


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Not getting the chains only the tyres and socks. Had set of their chains on the Starspirit.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry Alan, I thought I had read 'snow chains' when you actually wrote 'snow tyres' :roll: 
Regards Vinny


----------

